# taz vom 25.10.2005: "Bei Anruf Spam"



## Timster (26 Oktober 2005)

Für die Experten gibt's > hier < sicher nichts Neues. Ich fand's durchaus aufschlussreich.


----------



## Reducal (26 Oktober 2005)

Jack_T schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fand's durchaus aufschlussreich.


Ist doch immer wieder nett zu lesen und bringt als Schulungshilfe auch stets frisches Material. Passt übrigens ganz gut > HIER < zu.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (27 Oktober 2005)

taz schrieb:
			
		

> Aktuell empfehlen Experten gegen Telefonspam, die heimische ISDN-Telefonanlage so einzustellen, dass sie nur Anrufe mit einer "geheimen" letzten Ziffer durchstellt. Wer dann nur die normale Anschlussnummer kennt, wird - wie bei einem Spamfilter - gar nicht erst durchgelassen.


Dieser Tipp war mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2005)

Telekomunikacja schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser Tipp war mir nicht bekannt.


mir auch nicht , auch nach intensivem    Studium  der Betriebsanleitungen zweier verschiedener
 im Einsatz befindlichen   ISDN-Anlagen habe ich eine derartige Option nicht finden können.

cp


----------



## Reinhard (1 November 2005)

Gemeint waren wahrscheinlich folgende Artikel von W. D. Roth:
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/20/20218/1.html
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/17/17643/1.html

Mit ISDN-Anlagen scheint aber ein Anrufschutz möglich zu sein:
"Anrufschutz / "Stiller Ruf". Ein Teilnehmer kann vor ankommenden Anrufen geschützt werden. Anrufer erhalten ein Besetztzeichen. Für berechtigte Teilnehmer (z.B. Vermittlung) kann der Anrufschutz durchbrochen werden. Bei Systemtelefonen kann die akustische Signalisierung ausgeschaltet werden, so daß Anrufe nur noch im Display angezeigt werden."
(http://www.telofax.de/htdocs/frm/frm_redir.php?frm=hicom-systemoptionen)


----------

